# Suspected Tumour. Second opinions please?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

This has literally popped up over night! I think it is a tumour but it doesn't appear to be free-floating. Anyone agree thats what it is?
I am going to take her with me to uni tomorrow (in my lecture and everything. Not sure how well that will go down with my lecturer! Although he is a vet, maybe he could help  ) and then to the vets afterwards. She is not my mouse but I am hoping her owner (my boyfriends sister) will actually pay for an operation/euthanasia if one is necessary but I am not holding my breath. She has previously said she would not pay for the vet if her mouse got sick :x Unfortunately for me, if she wont pay for anything, I will. I cannot stand to see an animal left to suffer (if she is indeed suffering) so, sorry to my bank account! Bit of a rant going here but I have had her mice (and their babies) for a month now and she has not once asked how they are! Anyway. Here are some pictures before I get myself too worked up!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a mouse come up with one in about the same place (it seems a common thing to happen in mice) I put mine down when it got big, and sadly the lumps can grow very quickly, it's not worth operating on as a lot of mice don't survive the aesthetic or die during recovery. Putting her down might be your best option.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Isn't that a common area for abscesses? I don't know much pertaining to mouse health, just tossing ideas out.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to puncture it with a needle, and give it a squeeze to see what comes out. If pus comes out, then it's an infection, and not a tumor. If you get just blood, or dark blood, it's likely a tumor.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ooo...not sure I could stomach doing that! Open surgery at the vets here is free so I think I will let them do it! It is very hard if that makes any difference.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just noticed I have gained an extra star! I am no longer a Newbie =D


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Could be an abscess, tumour or cyst, or a combination. Cyst will drain but may recur, of the three these are the most uncommon. Abscesses can be very firm or squishy, and antibiotics would help clearing them though it can be difficult as often it gets walled off from the rest of the body and the antibiotics don't get in. Unfortunately the most likely option is a tumour, and the most likely tumour is a mammary lump of some sort. In mice, they are almost always malignant (unlike rats, where they are almost always benign).


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Kallan said:


> n mice, they are almost always malignant (unlike rats, where they are almost always benign).


I thought it would be as it showed up overnight. The other thing I considered was an infected bite from one of the other mice but I have looked under the fur and cannot see any cuts or marks so I think it is a tumour! I will see what the vet says tomorrow! Thanks for everyones help =)


----------

